# Any experience with moving to China with pets?



## kib

Hi all!
We will be moving to Beijing in July, from Doha, Qatar, and bringing our two cats with us. We want to avoid the airport quarantine. 
Does anyone have any experience with this? Any advice you could offer would be very awesome.
Thanks!
Katt and Vince


----------



## cschrd2

I imported a dog into shanghai a few years back. That time you could also opt for quarantine at home after he gets the check in the airport storage. Think best way is to directly check with Chinese customs as these rules change very frequently


----------



## kib

Thank you; we will look into that!


----------



## DWCady

We just moved back to China with our dog. She is being quarantined in Shanghai for 30 days. According to the authorities, the quarantine is for the full 30 days due to a rule change last October. I would check with the authorities in Beijing, but will probably be just as strict.


----------



## fjols

How much did you pay to get your dog to China?
Was it through an agency?


----------



## DWCady

We did not use an agency. My wife is Chinese, so she looked up the process online. I also called our local USDA Export office, and they provided the same information. You need a rabies certificate and international health certificate stamped by the local USDA Office. All the checks, shots, and stamps in the US cost about $300. The flight for our dog was $200. Please call the airline to schedule and learn their process. At Inspection and Quarantine in China Customs (red channel), the cost was 3500 RMB for 30 days quarantine. This process is simple but time consuming. I would advise you to get started early. Our dog has traveled around the world with us, so we have done this for three countries. Call your state or local USDA export office and begin the process. You don't need an agent.


----------



## fjols

Thank you for the answer.
My wife is also Chinese so I will have her find the information neede.

I was in contact with an agent but their fee alone, including paperwork in China was 11.000 RMB. The only benefit is that they claim they can get my dog into China (Shenzhen) with only 1 week of home quarantine. But if they can do that, I am sure I can also do that.


----------



## TexasAggie00

DWCady,

Are you allowed to visit your dog while in Quarantine?

I am relocating to Qingdao and want to take my dog with me. I have heard horror stories about the quarantine situations.


----------



## DWCady

No, we haven't been able to visit our dog. We can call and check, but that is it. We will pick her up this Saturday, so I will know her condition soon. Please note that the quarantine will be related to your arrival city not where you will be living. If you arrive in Shanghai, you will follow Shanghai procedures, Beijing follow Beijing procedures, etc.


----------



## TexasAggie00

How was the dog?


----------



## DWCady

She has seen better days. She was very thin. We have been to the vet and gotten some medication. She is getting back to normal. She should be back to her normal weight in a couple of weeks.

I would really think about if you want to bring your dog.


----------



## TexasAggie00

Good information.

So do you think they didnt feed her? Or was she missing her mom and dad?

How about condition overall? Any sores or cuts or signs of abuse/neglect?

I hear if the dog comes in to Qingdao via Seoul from the US, there is no quarantine.


----------



## DWCady

Not sure. My wife is trying to find out any information. Of course, none will be available. We found no cuts or sores, so we really don't know anything.

I would try the Seoul route if there is no quarantine. I feel if you can have no quarantine or a very short one is the best. One month is just too long.


----------



## natesiy

The 1 month quarantine is standard for importing pets into China. TIC (This is China)

But since this is China, if you had used an agency with guanxi, the can usually get your pet out of quarantine and into the "home quarantine" system. 

I paid 10k rmb to get it done and i'm sure 2 - 3k went to the customs agent as a bribe and the agency pockets the rest. TIC!


----------



## ColinF

In Beijing the best people to consult on the quarantine regulation is the International Center for Veterinary Services (ICVS). International Center for Veterinary Services ???????????


----------



## bouma

Hello, 

I might be late with this info- but perhaps it will help anyone in the future who plans on taking their pets to China. 

I took my cat by myself and skipped quarantine by landing through a non-quarantine zone city (In this case Weihai). I've posted this on another forum previously- 

On August 22ns 2013, I landed in China, by myself with my cat and we completely skipped over quarantine- she was allowed to do it at home.

The procedures are very literally straight forward, the best thing is to land in an airport that doesn't have a quarantine facility. (I landed in Weihai, but Xi'an, Shenyang, Guangzhou, Chengdu... they all seem like possibilities. Tianjin might be risky though as I read they were trying to stop people landing with pets there and were shipping pets straight to Beijing for quarantine.)

Back in Canada, I got all the required shots, had my vet make sure she was healthy and happy. Once the vet filled out the form from the Ministry of Agriculture (Canada) I drove over to the regional office and had the ministry vet sign/stamp them.

I flew Asiana Airlines LAX-Weihai, with a stop over in Seoul. The stop over was in the international zone, so no quarantine certificates were necessary.

** Note that I had my cat with me as carry-on. If your pet is in checked luggage or cargo, you may be required to present a certificate for the country you are transiting too. Call airlines to see what documents they need to proceed.**

Once I past customs, I refused to have them X-ray her with other luggage... (Not as lucky for domestic flights sadly  ) I provided my health certificate for inspection and was kindly asked to keep my cat at home for 30 days and not have her in contact with other pets. A visit to the vet was politely suggested after the 30 days to make sure she is happy and healthy.

No fee's. No documents to sign. No quarantine. Easy as pie. (as long as you know how to make pie... haha.)

Granted- I speak Chinese so the discussion with the customs officer went smoothly. BUT before I mentioned I spoke Chinese (I figured I'd play dumb and see first) he had started trying to explain everything in English.

So all in all, don't leave your family member at home- and don't pay 1000$ ++ for a relocation company, it's easy to do it yourself and apart from the extra domestic flights I had to book, it didn't cost me more than the flight fee's.

Good luck taking your loved one's to China


----------



## ltroshinsky

bouma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I might be late with this info- but perhaps it will help anyone in the future who plans on taking their pets to China.
> 
> I took my cat by myself and skipped quarantine by landing through a non-quarantine zone city (In this case Weihai). I've posted this on another forum previously-
> 
> On August 22ns 2013, I landed in China, by myself with my cat and we completely skipped over quarantine- she was allowed to do it at home.
> 
> The procedures are very literally straight forward, the best thing is to land in an airport that doesn't have a quarantine facility. (I landed in Weihai, but Xi'an, Shenyang, Guangzhou, Chengdu... they all seem like possibilities. Tianjin might be risky though as I read they were trying to stop people landing with pets there and were shipping pets straight to Beijing for quarantine.)
> 
> Back in Canada, I got all the required shots, had my vet make sure she was healthy and happy. Once the vet filled out the form from the Ministry of Agriculture (Canada) I drove over to the regional office and had the ministry vet sign/stamp them.
> 
> I flew Asiana Airlines LAX-Weihai, with a stop over in Seoul. The stop over was in the international zone, so no quarantine certificates were necessary.
> 
> ** Note that I had my cat with me as carry-on. If your pet is in checked luggage or cargo, you may be required to present a certificate for the country you are transiting too. Call airlines to see what documents they need to proceed.**
> 
> Once I past customs, I refused to have them X-ray her with other luggage... (Not as lucky for domestic flights sadly  ) I provided my health certificate for inspection and was kindly asked to keep my cat at home for 30 days and not have her in contact with other pets. A visit to the vet was politely suggested after the 30 days to make sure she is happy and healthy.
> 
> No fee's. No documents to sign. No quarantine. Easy as pie. (as long as you know how to make pie... haha.)
> 
> Granted- I speak Chinese so the discussion with the customs officer went smoothly. BUT before I mentioned I spoke Chinese (I figured I'd play dumb and see first) he had started trying to explain everything in English.
> 
> So all in all, don't leave your family member at home- and don't pay 1000$ ++ for a relocation company, it's easy to do it yourself and apart from the extra domestic flights I had to book, it didn't cost me more than the flight fee's.
> 
> Good luck taking your loved one's to China


Does the airport in or near Guiyang, in Guizhou province, require quarantine? My employer in China is trying to discourage me from bringing my pets. I will be living in Guiyang. Help please!
thanks!


----------



## bouma

According to the most recent info, Guangzhou does not require a quarantine if all your papers are in order... BUT... the most recent info is dated, so I cannot confirm this as true.

You'll be living in Guiyang? Which company will you be working for? Are you planning on residing in China for more than one year OR not returning to your home country? 
I ask because leaving China with a pet is more complicated than coming in with one, it might be worth considering if you're not here on the long-term. Also, make sure you're coming in on a Z visa to prevent any issues.

You can PM me for extra info/skype contact, I'll be happy going over some details with you. 

Marie


----------



## bouma

Sorry I misread your message... Guiyang airport is domestic with VERY few international flights, so you'll probably be landing elsewhere soon (I suspect Guangzhou) You can also fly into Chengdu or Kunming depending on your flights and connections. 

I currently live in Guiyang myself, Guiyang is not equipped with a quarantine facility (if you're flying here from Hongkong or... Whatever other international flight that makes it here.)


----------



## ltroshinsky

How can I PM you? WHat does PM stand for?
I'd be working for The Cambridge Institute, headquartered in Massachusetts, who has a new partnership with Guiyang No. 1 High School. I would have a Z visa. I had only originally planned to be there for one year. How is bringing pets home from China to U.S. more complicated?
I'd love to Skype. My Skype is lisa.troshinsky

Thanks so much.

Lisa Troshinsky


----------



## ltroshinsky

You live in Guiyang too! What a coincidence! So should I fly into Guangzhou (no quarantine) and then transfer to Guiyang (no quarantine)?


----------



## bouma

I've added you to skype.


----------



## ltroshinsky

when can you skype?


----------



## bouma

Anytime I'm online? Sorry I can't be more precise. Just accept my as your contact and I'll share my email with you if we cannot connect through skype.


----------



## ltroshinsky

what is your skype name? 
so i can accept you?

thanks


----------



## bouma

ltroshinsky said:


> what is your skype name?
> so i can accept you?
> 
> thanks


meboubou ( I'm going to need to delete this asap so please accept asap...)


----------



## ltroshinsky

Hi,, I accepted you on Skype, and tried to call you. Lisa


----------



## Xja

Any tips what to do if I don't want to use an agency? Im planning to bring my pet in shanghai


----------



## patricejt

*Getting to China with Cats*

Hello!

I recently moved to China with my two cats and a husband (from the US). I searched a million forums before I left for information -- lots of people had questions, but nobody really followed up on their experience afterward. Coming from the other side, I can say that it's possible! We moved to Shenzhen so we flew into Guangzhou. Our cats did not have to go through quarantine. We did not use a pet relocation company; we did all the research etc. by ourselves. They are now happy and healthy in Shenzhen, having been to the vet and groomed. It was really stressful to bring them over, just because there isn't a lot of information out there, but it worked! I wrote a 3-part blog series on our experience, so if anybody is looking for a more recent account, the name of my website is Language Nerds Do Earth and the post is in the "travel" section of the blog. It's called "Four Suitcases, Two Backpacks, Two Cats, and 3 Planes" (I can't post the link here).

I hope this helps somebody out there! Feel free to PM me on my website (in the "contact") section or here if you have any questions.


----------

